# The Office - "Job Fair" OAD 5-8-2008



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

This was just an ok episode. I didn't find myself laughing out loud like I usually do.

Dwight and Angela in the office alone was awkward, but not extremely funny awkward.

The best stuff was probably on the golf course.

Not every show can be spectacular, but I have high hopes for next week's season finale.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, a couple good laughs, but not outstanding. Interestingly enough, Andy had the best laughs in this episode and that's rare, IMO.

How long has that diploma been in Michael's office (the watch achievement certificate)? I guess it's probably been there for awhile, but I never noticed it before. Thought it was very funny.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Andy was definitely the best part of that episode. When he tore out in the golf cart and crashed into the sand trap I had to pause it I was laughing so hard! :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Were we supposed to recognize something in the art room when Pam was looking for her old art work? The camera paused for a moment on what looked to me like a bunch of dirty paint trays, but I wasn't sure if it was supposed to mean something...


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Were we supposed to recognize something in the art room when Pam was looking for her old art work? The camera paused for a moment on what looked to me like a bunch of dirty paint trays, but I wasn't sure if it was supposed to mean something...


I don't think so... but who knows.

Think Pam will go after the graphic design thing in New York or Philadelphia?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

SSpectre said:


> I don't think so... but who knows.
> 
> Think Pam will go after the graphic design thing in New York or Philadelphia?


Pam knows she'll need a lot of training first (Adult Ed) so I think she'll have some doubt whether she's capable of doing it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Were we supposed to recognize something in the art room when Pam was looking for her old art work?


I don't think so, but that whole scene was weird. What was the point?

"oh, come over here, let me see if it's still here....nope"

There were a couple of scenes that didn't really have a point and just seemed like filler. There was no need to show her going in the art room and getting the paper. Didn't really see a need to show her going back to the office and getting paper either. Seems like they could have just shown her coming back with the paper.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think so, but that whole scene was weird. What was the point?
> 
> "oh, come over here, let me see if it's still here....nope"
> 
> There were a couple of scenes that didn't really have a point and just seemed like filler. There was no need to show her going in the art room and getting the paper. Didn't really see a need to show her going back to the office and getting paper either. Seems like they could have just shown her coming back with the paper.


I think it was a weak attempt at reminding us about Pam's roots in art and how excited she can get about it. :whatdidid


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think so, but that whole scene was weird. What was the point?


I think it showed a bit of ego on her part, that something she did might still be on display in her alma mater. She apparently thought more of her early talent than the art teacher who chose to take it down. /steve


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> ...Didn't really see a need to show her going back to the office and getting paper either. Seems like they could have just shown her coming back with the paper.


Yeah, she could've just had Dwight fax it over.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I agree.. a so-so episode. Andy crashing the golf cart was the best part. They could have made the job fair part a lot funnier.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I think this episode is setting up something BIG for the hourlong season finale next week!

I think the whole Pam graphic design scene is forshadowing something big to come.

I am thinking Ryan gets sent off to rehab and Jim gets a promotion to Ryan's spot after showing he can land the big customer in this episode. I think Pam takes a leave of absence to go with Jim to New York and start a graphic design career.

There, that should shake things up a bit! :lol:


----------

